# Tenet: Film von Christopher Nolan soll nun Ende August im Kino erscheinen



## Icetii (28. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Tenet: Film von Christopher Nolan soll nun Ende August im Kino erscheinen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Tenet: Film von Christopher Nolan soll nun Ende August im Kino erscheinen*


----------



## xdave78 (29. Juli 2020)

> Nach Inception und Interstellar wird Christopher Nolan mit Tenet in diesem Jahr einen weiteren Film in die Kinos bringen.


Wo zur Hölle liefen denn Interstellar und Inception dieses Jahr im Kino?


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juli 2020)

Was mich stört ist, daß dank Corona und Co. meine 2 am sehnlichsten erwarteten Filme (Top Gun Maverick und Minions 2) erst kurz vor Weihnachten ins Kino kommen (wenn diese nicht schon wieder verschoben werden). Wenn es normal gelaufen wäre hätte ich schon längst die Blurays von beiden Filmen da liegen. So kommen diese frühestens im Frühjahr/Sommer 2021.   Das gleiche gilt auch (mit Einschränkungen) für Avatar 2 und Matrix 4 (wobei ich bei den Filmen erst einmal ziemlich skeptisch bin ob die jeweils mit dem Teil 1 dann mithalten können. Matrix 4 kann aber (hoffentlich) nur besser werden als Teil 2 und 3. 

Und von meiner Most Wanted Serie Masters of the Air (Nachfolger von Band of Brothers und The Pacific) höre ich aktuell auch nichts mehr. Mit Tom Hanks und Steven Spielberg als Produzenten. Wenn die die Qualität von BoB und The Pacific halten wird die Serie ein absoluter Kracher.


----------



## xdave78 (31. Juli 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was mich stört ist, daß dank Corona und Co...


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will Dich wirklich nicht angreifen aber im Angesicht der Zombiapokalypse um Releaseverschiebungen von "Top Gun" und ...ähh...."Minions" ( wtf?) zu trauern finde ich irgendwie schockierend.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2020)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will Dich wirklich nicht angreifen aber im Angesicht der Zombiapokalypse um Releaseverschiebungen von "Top Gun" und ...ähh...."Minions" ( wtf?) zu trauern finde ich irgendwie schockierend.


Immerhin scheint Corona die Smombieapokalypse ungewollt eingedämmt zu haben. 

Von der US Air Force Werbung Teil 2 erwarte ich nichts, aber die Minions wären sicherlich ein freudiger Lichtblick gewesen.
Ich denke das Hollywood ihre Releaseformen ohnehin überdenken muß, Zeit genug ist dafür sicherlich jetzt da.


----------

